# Help needed with a 13-inch MacBook and a stuck optical disc



## tomdkat (Mar 3, 2012)

So, I've got a black Intel-based 13-inch MacBook, model A1181, and it appears to have a stuck disc in the optical drive.  The problem is, the original hard drive in the system died and I can't install Mac OS X on the new hard drive because of the stuck optical disc.

When I try to the install DVD into the drive, it goes in almost half way and they I hear a "click", like the edge of the disc hit something. I presume it's another disc (CD or DVD) of some kind.

When I press the eject key on the keyboard while powering on the system, nothing happens and all I get is a white screen.

When I press Command-Option-O-F to access the open firmware so I can issue the "eject cd" command, I get a white screen and eventually a folder with a question mark in it.

When I press the trackpad button while powering on the system, nothing happens and all I get is a white screen.

I've removed the battery and the power adapter and pressed and held the power button for 5 seconds, put the battery back in, reconnected the power adapter, turned the system on and still can't get the disc to eject.

So, is there anything else I can do to get the disc to eject or am I at the point of either replacing the optical drive completely or taking it out and see if I can manually eject whatever disc is in it somehow?  The system has a slot loading optical drive.

Thanks in advance for your time and assistance!

Peace...


----------



## DeltaMac (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there a possibility that there's a mini-CD or DVD of some kind that has been accidentally inserted?
When the disk goes part way in, then clunks against 'something', then hard to tell what that might be. I would open the MacBook up, pull out the optical drive, and take the optical drive apart. If something is stuck in there, you'll see it, and removing that may allow you to put it back together, and perhaps it will work again. Or - it's a good opportunity to replace the optical drive with one that works.


----------



## tomdkat (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply.   The system has been out of use for so long, the owner doesn't remember if her kid inserted some kind of disc or not.  That's why I've been referring to it as an "optical disc" since I don't know what's in it.   lol

I'll do what you suggest and open it up. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't missing any other way of ejecting whatever might be inside.

Thanks!  

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the SuperDrive out now and there isn't a disc or anything in it.  What I've found is the disc I try to insert is bumping against a spindle of some kind.  Attached are some photos (bad, I know ).

So, I'll just replace the drive.

Thanks again!  

Peace...


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 4, 2012)

Glad you fond the problem. Good luck in getting a replacement.  

For you information here is an installation video if you need it.


----------



## tomdkat (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the help and for the link to the video.  I managed to get the optical drive replaced and the new drive is working well.  

Thanks again!  

Peace...


----------

